# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Tα παιχνιδια για την κοκατελινα μου!!!

## Dimos_Greek

Γεια σας παιδια!!!Περιμενοντας να ερθει η μικρη κοκατελινα,12/8 θα την παρω(ακομα ονομα δεν βρηκα) ειπα να φτιαξω μερικα απλα παιχνιδακια με καλαμακια παιρνοντας φυσικα ιδεες απο πολλα μελη αυτου του φορουμ!!! :Happy0064: Πιστευω πως θα τα χαρει πολυ!!!Γραψτε αποψεις και τοιχον παρατησησεις!!


Συντομα νεες κατασκευες!!! :winky:

----------


## jk21

αυτο με το σχοινι το φοβαμαι .....

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Γιατι Δημητρη;Να μας ενημερωσεις αν ειναι επηκινδινο γιατι πολυ το χρησημοποιουνε!!!

----------


## binary

Δήμο, οι κατασκευές σου με τα καλαμάκια πολύ όμορφες αλλά, μήπως θα έπρεπε να αφαιρούσες το 'λευκό σχοινί' καλύτερα? Το Κοκατίλ μπορεί μέχρι και να πνιγεί από αυτό.

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Eνταξει ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!

----------


## jk21

Δημο αν ειχα κατι σιγουρο ,δεν θα σου λεγα οτι το φοβαμαι ,αλλα θα σου λεγα βγαλτο αμεσως .... 

Προσφατα χαθηκε πουλακι απο μελος μας ,γιατι μπελχτηκε ο λαιμος του γυρω απο σχοινι ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!  :Happy: 
Όντως, το παιχνίδι με το σχοινί είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνο όταν ξεφτίσει!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

> Δημο αν ειχα κατι σιγουρο ,δεν θα σου λεγα οτι το φοβαμαι ,αλλα θα σου λεγα βγαλτο αμεσως .... 
> 
> Προσφατα χαθηκε πουλακι απο μελος μας ,γιατι μπελχτηκε ο λαιμος του γυρω απο σχοινι ....


Ναι εχεις δικιο Δημητρη θα παρω λοινο σπαγκο που δεν ξεφτιζει τοσο ευκολα και οταν ξεφτιζει να τον αλλαζω!!!Ευχαριστω!!

----------

